# Starting to regret...



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

...Going back to work full time. Something always seems to happen when I'm at work.

Just got hom from work to find Daisy acting odd. She has the start of head tilt again, her head is darting side to side and her eye are flicking side to side as if she'd had a stroke. I phoned Delia as the vets are closed now and she's the person I trust the most with rabbit stuff. Basically need to make sure she keeps eating and get her to the vets tomorrow morning but she'll be ok over night. Its serious but not full blown head tilt yet. 

Poor thing she's also got a bit of urine scolding on the inside of one of her back legs despite every effort to keep her clean. I noticed yesterday and again spoke to Delia who said its probably that Daisy is a little brain damaged from having head tilt before (the first time she had it was before I took her on and I wasn't even aware she'd had it till recently) and could have some liver problems too because of the parasite that is actually making her leak a bit of wee after she'd finished. What Delia explained to me makes sense now with Daisy's behaviour, she doesn't wee like a normal rabbit she stretches forward so it kind of shoots behind her and Delia explained that the E-cuniculi parasite can cause liver damage where they have a sudden burst of wee and can dribble a bit too. 

Poor old Daisy I hope she pulls through this. Tomorrow is going to cost me a fortune as well, will have to panacur all 5 buns with the full course to make sure it doesn't spread.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> ...Going back to work full time. Something always seems to happen when I'm at work.
> 
> Just got hom from work to find Daisy acting odd. She has the start of head tilt again, her head is darting side to side and her eye are flicking side to side as if she'd had a stroke. I phoned Delia as the vets are closed now and she's the person I trust the most with rabbit stuff. Basically need to make sure she keeps eating and get her to the vets tomorrow morning but she'll be ok over night. Its serious but not full blown head tilt yet.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, poor Daisy, I hope she is ok hun.. keep us updated wont you.. fingers crossed for her


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i didnt realise about the head darting side to side, I noticed a rabbit at the rescue doing this and thought it was odd. OMG if only i could contact someone there now. The rabbit is no older than 6 weeks and the "mum: other rabbit it was living with died suddenly and had a litter of 9 2 weeks ago :crying: they will have to do all their bunnies


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Kammie, I really hope Daisy is ok!

The first sign of EC when I had Sugar was that his eyes moved from side to side as though he was reading, he didn't have head tilt at all just his eyes moving, EC is so scary 

Hope Daisy makes a full recovery


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Oh Kammie, I really hope Daisy is ok!
> 
> The first sign of EC when I had Sugar was that his eyes moved from side to side as though he was reading, he didn't have head tilt at all just his eyes moving, EC is so scary
> 
> Hope Daisy makes a full recovery


Thats exactly what Daisy is doing and I feel so helpless not being able to do anything to help her tonight. Thank god I have Delia to phone when these things happen, I'd have been lost without her advice tonight. Daisy was perfectly fine this morning before I left for work she dived straight out into the run when the door was opened for them and started eating grass. To come home and see her in the state she's in was such a shock.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thinking of you both. Hope Daisy will be ok. x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry Kammie, well done for spotting it so early I'm sure she will make a full recovery. I feel pretty helpless too nothing I can do til the rescue centre opens again tomorrow.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I'm so sorry Kammie, well done for spotting it so early I'm sure she will make a full recovery. I feel pretty helpless too nothing I can do til the rescue centre opens again tomorrow.


Its horrible isn't it?! Just going out to feed and shut them away for the night. I'll get a video of Daiy's head and eyes for you Emzy so you can see if its like the bunny at the rescue.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm going to call my vets and check with them to make sure they have enough panacur to do my 2 for the full course I only did the 9 day course thinking we'd be ok, I'll never forgive myself if Moo or George catch it


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Heres the video of Daisy tonight. She's eating and active still so thats a good sign.

YouTube - Daisy head tilt symptoms.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Snowflake wasnt doing that, he has red eyes and they were scanning back and forth with a gentle head sway ocasionally


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It may just be the way he is then. Not sure how red eyes affect rabbits but have heard REWs tend to go blind or have very sensitive eyes for bright lights. It could be a red eye thing but keep an eye on him just in case.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Snowflake wasnt doing that, he has red eyes and they were scanning back and forth with a gentle head sway ocasionally


What you have said Emzy is what Sugar was doing, his head wasn't moving like in the video of Daisy

On a positive note though hedid make a full recovery from the EC so fingers crossed Daisy will too!


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I know the feeling about work. I had just started in a new job when my cat was poisoned. Later I had a kitten and it died, then a month later my bun died. O how I hated not being home!!

Your bun has every chance to do fine because you acting so quickly.
I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate receptionists. I phoned the vet to make an appointment for Daisy, Delia had told me last night that she knew they were fully booked today but to tell them I'd phoned her and that its serious. I explained to the receptionist what was wrong with Daisy and what Delia had said for the silly woman to just say "Oh well we're fully booked today but have a cancellation at 5 if you want to bring her then" I explain again about how Delia had said it was serious and she needs to see the vet ASAP. This time silly woman put me on hold so she could speak to the vet, she come back and told me to bring her in at 10.20. So now just keeping Daisy comfortable and cleaned her up a bit since she was sat in a big puddle of wee she'd done on the lino in the shed. 

She's had head tilt before I got her but I never even knew she'd had it till I asked for her history from the vet I got her from a few months ago. It really explains why Daisy is a bit dim in the head and doesn't have good wee control but I wouldn't change her for the world and I really hope she pulls through again.


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

is there an age you have to wait till before you can give buns panacur? chewy had it around 4 months ago he is almost 1 now, but gracie is only 3 months old. I know we have to wait a couple months more before she can be spayed but what about EC treatment?



fingers toes & everything else crossed for your litte one btw!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> It may just be the way he is then. Not sure how red eyes affect rabbits but have heard REWs tend to go blind or have very sensitive eyes for bright lights. It could be a red eye thing but keep an eye on him just in case.


Rosie has funny eyes.. they look black but they glow red if the light catches them... and she is really dim 

Fingers crossed for later hun x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Rosie has funny eyes.. they look black but they glow red if the light catches them... and she is really dim
> 
> Fingers crossed for later hun x


George has red eyes but look black. Like your Rosie they look black but if the light catches them they glow a deep red and every photo taken of him has red eyes no matter what angle its from.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh hun, hope she pulls through! EC is horrible i will always regret not knowing enough about it to save Rory's life! I hope she pulls through. On the plus side, Panacur is only about £7 a tube so hopefully won't be too expensive on that front.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hazy recommended this website to me and they were great http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Panacur-R...fo/PANACURRAB/

Its around £5 a tube and it arrived next day -saved me £50!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just got back and £50 lighter. Have a 28 day course of panacur for all 5 and Baytril to give Rosie and Daisy for 28 days as well. Taking Daisy back for a check up in 2 weeks time to see how she's doing.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Hazy recommended this website to me and they were great http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Panacur-R...fo/PANACURRAB/
> 
> Its around £5 a tube and it arrived next day -saved me £50!


You got it then from them then  I thought it was pretty cheap on there, and I knew they were quick on delivery, cos I get all the dog and cat wormers and frontline from there.

Hope Daisy is ok, sounds like you got it really quickly 

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> You got it then from them then  I thought it was pretty cheap on there, and I knew they were quick on delivery, cos I get all the dog and cat wormers and frontline from there.
> 
> Hope Daisy is ok, sounds like you got it really quickly
> 
> *Heidi*


I did  and I was so impressed with them! Have recommended them to all my family and friends.

Kammie - have they said it definately is EC or could it be something else?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

The poor wee darlin'. I just saw the video of Daisy - looks so awful. Will he head go back to normal? Keeping her in my prayers.


----------

